# Die ultimative Suchmaschine ;-)



## News (3 April 2005)

Tja, jetzt können alle anderen einpacken:
Das einzigartige Design der Startseite von W**jakob macht sofort süchtig, sodass die gängigen Suchmaschinen dagegen nur noch grau und alt aussehen! Und das Ganze kostenfrei und ohne Dialer!


----------



## dvill (3 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Ganze kostenfrei und ohne Dialer!


"Ohne Neppdialer" ist definitiv falsch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (3 April 2005)

Missverständnis: Gemeint war, dass die Seite selber keine Dialer hat und harmlos ist (anders als z.B. die "Suchmaschine" eines Mercedeshändlers).
Unter den Treffern finden sich Dialer dagegen mitunter schon (ist eben z.T. powered by Google).


----------



## Wembley (3 April 2005)

Diese Suchmaschine sieht das aber ganz anders:


----------



## dvill (3 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeint war, dass die Seite selber keine Dialer hat und harmlos ist


Jetzt verstehe ich das auch.

Man müsste die Gefahr von TypeIns vermutlich stärker bekannt machen. 

Nachdem der Müll bei den Suchmaschinen besser getrennt wird, droht hier für den bekannten Dialernepp vermutlich inzwischen die größere Gefahr.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (3 April 2005)

> Diese Suchmaschine sieht das aber ganz anders:


Oh, da hat die redaktionelle Überprüfung bei DAYs Suchmaschine wohl versagt? 
Na, mit Google könnte er eh irgendwann Probleme bekommen.
Weil seine SuMa (plus einiger Dialerlinks) auch unter gool*.n**  oder gool*.nl auftaucht.
Er ist zwar Besitzer der Marke go-ol*, nur:
Ohne den Bindestrich ist es m.E. was anderes.

(P.S. @Mods: Falls das zu deutlich ist, bitte ins Linkforum verschieben)


----------



## Wembley (3 April 2005)

Obiger Screenshot von mir und der in diesem Posting stammen von DAYs Suchmaschine. Suchwort "Suche" und "Seiten aus Deutschland".

Interessant dass Google als Dialer markiert ist, aber nicht die Suchmaschinen die entweder aus dem Yahoo-Imperium stammen oder von diesem ihre Suchergebnisse (so wie auch DAY) beziehen.

DAY kann nur hoffen, dass Google ihn und seine Suchmaschine nicht ernst nimmt.


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2005)

Da ist bestimmt ein Mitarbeiter dran schuld


----------



## News (3 April 2005)

Man soll ja nicht immer nur negativ sein, deshalb:
Die Grundtechnologie von DAYs Dialerguard ist gar nicht so übel.
Soll heißen: Im Gegensatz zum Googlefilter, den es bisher nur als Programm für den IE gibt, handelt es sich hier immerhin um eine integrierte Lösung, die sich Einstellungen (auf Wunsch) auch per Cookie merkt.
Eigentlich das, was ich mir von Google wünschen würde.
Noch besser wäre ein optionales ENTFERNEN von Spam- oder Dialerlinks, sodass man den Mist gar nicht erst zu sehen bekommt.

Abgesehen von den Merkwürdigkeiten bei DAYs Umsetzung stört mich hier allerdings die Overture-"Engine".
Das ist nun nicht gerade meine Lieblings-Suchmaschine mit ihren sponsored Links.


----------



## Counselor (3 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen von den Merkwürdigkeiten bei DAYs Umsetzung stört mich hier allerdings die Overture-"Engine".


Ist auch ziemlich überflüssig, sich dort anzumelden. Overture speist Yahoo, MSN, AllTheWeb und Altavista (und möglicherweise bedeutungslose Suchmaschinen von Dialer-Webmastern).
http://www.seotoolset.com/seo/chart.html
Lt Webhits.de haben diese Suchmaschinen in Deutschland einen mageren Marktanteil von gerade mal 8,4%.
http://www.webhits.de/deutsch/webstats.html#engines
Abgesehen davon grasen Yahoo und MSN das Web mit eigenen Spidern ab.


----------



## Wembley (4 April 2005)

DAY hat eine neue Dialerseite gefunden:


----------



## Wembley (6 April 2005)

Der Vollständigkeit halber sei erwähnt, dass die beiden Seiten google.de bzw. kostenlos.de in DAYs Suchmaschine jetzt (siehe Datum und Uhrzeit dieses Postings) *nicht mehr* als "Dialer" markiert sind. 

Trotzdem eine hochpeinliche Geschichte für den Herrn DAY.


----------

